# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  AVZ English User Interface

## NickGolovko

If you find some errors or mistakes of AVZ English UI or want to suggest something about the quality of translation, please post here. We need your feedback.  :Smiley:

----------


## Xen

Why this was called *antiviral* toolkit? AFAIK mentioned software has only capabilities to detect few malware parasites with PE-infection mechanism on-board, but not true viruses...

----------


## drongo

I agree with Xen, it is should be *" antimalware toolkit"* , but in russian you don't have a word  like this  :Sad:  Maby because of that we have an antiviral ?

----------


## NickGolovko

These posts would have looked better in the thread about the AVZ English UI, wouldn't they?  :Wink:  That's because we have Norton Anti*virus*, Kaspersky Anti-*Virus*, and so on.. I cannot imagine sth like "Panda Antimalware"..  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

@ll
Would You all so kind and let the choosing of the name of the tool for it's *author*?  :Wink:

----------


## NickGolovko

Overall, it is a question of translation, id est a question for me.  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

It will not be a surprise for me, when one of the antivirus company will call their tool an antimalware in the future. I think,we see _insert name company_Antivirus  because word  _antivirus_ more common/older  than an antimalware.Moreover, in latest tendency we all see that common antivirus knowns all kind of stuffs, that not always been viruses  :Wink: 
So, why not the AVZ will be the first one ? correct : the second one  :Wink:  http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/antimalware/
{this post for avz - so it hard for me to devide it in two topics}

----------


## NickGolovko

Well, maybe you know an adjective for 'antimalware'?  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

> Well, maybe you know an adjective for 'antimalware'?


No  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

Me too.  :Smiley:

----------


## Xen

Just because of that KAV is a regular (well, not so regular =)) *antivirus*, as Symantec is either and so on. There are also Trend-Micro Antispyware etc. on the market.

"Antimalware" is ok... "Antispyware" is great too...

----------


## dey

i dont know if i have the latest version but however:
1. after automatic update - notification window caption is in russian (i see '??????????')
2. when executing scripts - (after checking and pressing Execute) - confirmation window caption and buttons are in russian (also, here i would write smth like 'Are you sure to execute - x script(s)?')
3. AVZPM (un/)installation window caption is in russian..
4. process explorer window - shows also descriptions of applications and modules. but AVZ does not look into regional settings - so non-english (and non-russian) symbols are incorrect (same with services and drives manager)
5. in kernel space modules manager - no baloon for Save button
to be continued  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> 1. after automatic update - notification window caption is in russian (i see '??????????')


as NickGolovko said : it lies at the Windows system language  :Wink:  . I've got just the same problem with the German Windows.

----------


## dey

> as NickGolovko said : it lies at the Windows system language  . I've got just the same problem with the German Windows.


i'm sure this is it but does not matter - it should be fixed (by programming maybe and not translation)  :Cheesy:

----------


## Slava

I also think that using the word "antimalware" in the utility name would be more correctly than "antivirus". This points to the class of infection that utility can (or can not) clear. By the way, this term is already used by some companies, e.g. Comodo. The program Comodo BOClean is named as "Anti-Malware":
http://www.comodo.com/boclean/boclean.html

By the way, historicaly BOClean was "Back Orifice clean" made by Kevin McAleavey, but later the name BOClean becomes non-abbreviate because of wide range of malware that it can detect and clean. I suppose that such way, something like "Antimalware utility AVZ" could be used in this case.

----------


## NickGolovko

OK, guys, then AVZ should become AMZ...  :Wink:

----------

